# Employers requiring vaccination



## Dominic (Oct 7, 2021)

What recourse or alternative do you have if your employer set a vaccination deadline ? Is your job requiring vaccination ? PM ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO STAY PRIVATE.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 7, 2021)

Oct. 7, 2021

* 

COVID-19 Vaccine Requirement*



The White House issued Executive Orders broadly requiring federal employees and federal contractors to be fully vaccinated by Dec. 8.



*Here is what this means for DELETED employees who work onsite and remotely. *While we continue to monitor future guidance, we are sharing this with you so you can take the necessary steps to meet the deadline.



·         *Unvaccinated employees need to be fully vaccinated by Dec. 8.* This vaccination mandate applies to our employees in the U.S., including those who are currently working remotely. The mandate does not provide for a testing option in lieu of a vaccine.



·         Fully vaccinated is defined as two weeks since your last COVID-19 vaccine dose. To meet the deadline, you will need to receive the first dose of a two-dose vaccine in October, and the second dose of a two-dose vaccine, or the single dose, no later than Nov. 24.



·         *Beginning Oct. 15, all vaccinated employees and contract labor* must submit proof of fully vaccinated status in our company’s DELETED. Instructions on uploading proof of vaccination to the VRS will be communicated next week.



·         Federal guidance allows for medical and religious accommodations, which must be requested by the end of October. See the DELETEDfor additional information.



*Please get vaccinated as soon as possible* to protect the health and well-being of our colleagues and maintain the safety of the communities where we operate. We will continue to follow CDC, federal, state and local mandates to help minimize the spread of COVID-19.



If you have questions, please refer to our DELETED and the  DELETED



Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 8, 2021)

Some agencies are accepting exemption request.  Those servers have been getting hammered for the last three days.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 8, 2021)

Dominic said:


> What recourse or alternative do you have if your employer set a vaccination deadline ? Is your job requiring vaccination ? PM ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO STAY PRIVATE.


It’s really very circumstance dependent. Some mandates allow you to test out.  Then the power to mandate depends on whether it’s a govt v private employer (privates have way more leeway) and as a result of what order. Then there are the medical and religious exemptions which vary from jurisidiction to jurisdiction (again private employers have more leeway to not recognize these)

What some people are suing for is to force the recognition of natural immunity as a medical exemption.  Some have had success against public employers and universities but I have yet to hear of one litigated all the way through.    Even if you win you will be potentially subjected to a bunch of restrictions including testing, masking and distancing. And you will have to prove you had it.  There’s also a real dispute over how long natural immunity should be recognized for


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2021)

The one industry I know of first hand that is requiring vaccinations is giving the option of presenting qualified test results every 3 days instead of a vaccination.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 8, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The one industry I know of first hand that is requiring vaccinations is giving the option of presenting qualified test results every 3 days instead of a vaccination.


Almost all the big companies are requiring it of home office staff....retailers, studios, internet companies, insurance companies, pharmaceutical companies, banks...their exemptions vary.


----------



## watfly (Oct 8, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The one industry I know of first hand that is requiring vaccinations is giving the option of presenting qualified test results every 3 days instead of a vaccination.


While I understand someone taking a principled stand, getting two shots seems a hell of a lot better than getting tested every 3 days.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I understand someone taking a principled stand, getting two shots seems a hell of a lot better than getting tested every 3 days.


Probably the point of it. Some “conscientious objectors” are opting for a furlough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Almost all the big companies are requiring it of home office staff....retailers, studios, internet companies, insurance companies, pharmaceutical companies, banks...their exemptions vary.


We are masks mandatory, vaccine optional at the international big box store I’m at. We were no mask if vaccinated (signed statement) until the variants were facilitated by the weak links.


----------

